

RickRolling in the Bitcoin Blockchain - theanirudh
https://blockchain.info/tx/e6d4cfbbc45b5e3cfcfa36613b04a8732c7b4606f5dbbd8af3ba06d8f3899fc2

======
officialjunk
wonder how much time was spent to generate these addresses...

